# Bathroom Ceiling Fan



## nkwebb (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello - we had a bathroom ceiling exhaust fan installed finally. They didn't vent it outside.

I live in New England, cold winters and now there is water leaking out of the fan.

Shouldn't the fan have been vented outside? Instead the hose is propped and venting against the roof of the attic.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 11, 2011)

It needs to vent out to the exterior.  Not to a soffit vent, or gable end vent or an attic vent. It needs it's own vent throught he roof. 
I would have a professional roofer do this, you do not want a roof leak.
It may be why they did not vent it correctly in the first place, in fact it may not even be included in the price of the vent installation.


----------



## nkwebb (Dec 11, 2011)

inspectorD said:
			
		

> It needs to vent out to the exterior.  Not to a soffit vent, or gable end vent or an attic vent. It needs it's own vent throught he roof.
> I would have a professional roofer do this, you do not want a roof leak.
> It may be why they did not vent it correctly in the first place, in fact it may not even be included in the price of the vent installation.



Thanks!! That's a great point. I'll research roofing companies.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 11, 2011)

The pipe going thru the attic should be insulated so that moisture doesn't condense before it gets outside.


----------



## aureliconstruction (Dec 12, 2011)

I should have been vented to the exterior.  The main concern is the steam from the shower will create mold in the attic which can be very bad.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 12, 2011)

While I 100% agree with InspectorD; a good majority of these tend to be vented to the soffit.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2011)

kok328 said:


> While I 100% agree with InspectorD; a good majority of these tend to be vented to the soffit.



The problem with this is that the air that is exhausted at the sofit is drawn back in by the attics natural ability to move air verticle. A chimney effect is established, bringing the warm moist air back into the attic..


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 12, 2011)

Straight up through the roof is best. Make sure you use vapor barrier insulation on the duct. It can be flex duct if there is not a heater in the fan unit.   Paul


----------

